# Happy Birthday you foxy blonde!



## justsomeguy

Hi,
I am trying to write 'Happy Birthday you foxy blonde!' in Dutch.

So far I have,
Gelukkige Verjaardag u vosachtige blondine!

There seems to be problems using online translations with the word 'foxy'. Is the above translation accurate?

Any help appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Joannes

justsomeguy said:


> There seems to be problems using online translations with the word 'foxy'. Is the above translation accurate?


I don't think so. 

It should be *Gelukkige verjaardag*, the second word uncapitalized. You wouldn't say *u*, cause that's to formal, maybe informal *jij* but that depends on what follows. And to accurately translate what follows, I would like you to tell us what exactly it is you mean by *foxy*.


----------



## Andrealine

Is it for a Belgian or a Dutch woman? I would never say "gelukkige verjaardag", it's not used in the Netherlands in general. Very rarely maybe. I would say: _Van harte gefeliciteerd_ or just _Gefeliciteerd. _
"Vosachtige blondine" sounds almost medieval to me... it doesn't make sense. What exactly do you mean with 'foxy blonde'? Someone who's blonde like a fox...???


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I think the word _foxy _has more to do with "_(Slang)  Sensually attractive; sexy_" than with _Vulpes vulpes_. 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## justsomeguy

Thank you for the replies!

Joannes: Frank06 has the right idea with the use of the word _foxy,_ also it is a reference to the lady being blonde and looking like Sam Fox, that singer from the 80's!

If the word is a problem I will use another!

Andrealine: The line is for someone who is of Dutch ancestry and who still speaks Dutch at home with her family, the rest of the time English is spoken.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

So far we haven't helped you a lot and I hope you don't have to wait another year to send your birthday card with a translation of this text .

Normally, 'vos' doesn't have the connotation you want to convey*. 

I can't think of any other name of an animal that could be used to translate' 'foxy'.

I wonder what my fellow-countrymen would think about "Gelukkige verjaardag, lekker (blond) beest van mij" (very literally 'tasty/sexy blond beast/animal of me'). Maybe it's a bit too strong. However, if your foxy lady knows the old (but then) popular song by the Flemish singer Isabella A., she might be able to put the word 'beest' in the right perspective.

Though I am a bit surprised by Andrealine's reply, it wouldn't be bad indeed to let us know if your friend is Dutch or Flemish.


Groetjes,

Frank


* As for the rather dialectic/regional/vulgar verb 'vossen', I think it conveys a lot, lot more than you want to, erm, convey .


----------



## justsomeguy

Wow Frank06,
You have brought me many laughs with the 'strong' version! I would love to see the reaction on her face, but then again maybe not!

Also, the lady in question is Dutch not Flemish.

I guess some words just don't translate so well, and I don't want to offend her so I think I will stick with a simpler message. Thanks for the effort.


----------

